# Vail Lessons. Differences between lionshead and golden peak?



## Argo

I always send my family to lionshead, golden peak caters to a higher end crowd and has that kinda attitude and feel. golden peak is at the base for lessons, lionshead is at the peak, for beginners it's nice for a true mtn feel. 

The instructors overall are slightly more skilled on the lionshead side for advanced snowboard lessons, advance ski would be gp.

If you can swing it, get a 3 day lesson. Price wise it's like getting an extra free day of instruction and you will likely be alone.


----------



## opfreak

Argo said:


> I always send my family to lionshead, golden peak caters to a higher end crowd and has that kinda attitude and feel. golden peak is at the base for lessons, lionshead is at the peak, for beginners it's nice for a true mtn feel.
> 
> The instructors overall are slightly more skilled on the lionshead side for advanced snowboard lessons, advance ski would be gp.
> 
> If you can swing it, get a 3 day lesson. Price wise it's like getting an extra free day of instruction and you will likely be alone.


Thanks Argo, I was hoping to hear from you. 

I'm planning on doing the 3 day package + lift, but might not take the 3rd day. I still come out ahead. I have friends family I want to ride with, so I might have to skip the 3rd lesson.


----------

